# Are these Usable? Noob.



## Koopa (Aug 19, 2008)

I recently did a DIY sub build and need to upgrade the rest of my systems as well. I found these on sale from Elemental Designs. 

Keep in mind I'm new at this and not sure what to look for in good quality center and surround speakers. Are these usable? I wasn't planning on buying just yet and wanted to do more research but, didn't want to pass up on a good deal.


----------



## jeremy7 (Feb 7, 2008)

no, i dont think those speakers are good for centers or surrounds. the advertised speaker is a sub.


----------

